# Fridge not cooling, help please



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

For all appearances, it appears that there is a Freon leak. How old is the unit? For the cost of repairs, you may be better off to start looking for a new unit.


----------



## Bcoleman6 (Jan 17, 2008)

The unit is 1 year and 3 weeks old. Meaning with the grace period it has been out of warrenty for 7 days. We haven't even paid it off yet.


----------



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

I had a similar issue a few months back on a fridge that was about 4 years old. It turned out the motor for the fan in the freezer was burned out. That fan forces cold air into the freezer and also down into the fridge. Apparently it burned out because of ice build up on the fan.


----------



## Bcoleman6 (Jan 17, 2008)

We actually got Frigidaire to cover parts and labor; which, is a good thing because the repair guy said it is a compressor issue. Looks like they are going to give us a new fridge. :thumbsup:


----------

